# Phragmipedium QF Nohea



## Djthomp28 (Mar 16, 2021)

This is QF Naukana Keoloha x Patti Michale. I like the flowers quite a bit, but it looks like a giant Patti MacHale. Outside it the size I am not sure that I appreciate the differences as much as I should. It also reminds me of Peter Pan. 

I will have to decide if I need all three. Space is pretty tight these days





Here is a tired Peter Pan (left) next to QF Nohea (right). My Patti Michale is in low spike. It will be a while before I can take side by sides


----------



## abax (Mar 16, 2021)

I like them both. Which one are you grudgingly ready to sell?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 17, 2021)

I am deciding but leaning towards rehoming the Peter Pan... these space limitations get me!


----------



## abax (Mar 17, 2021)

I'd love to have Peter Pan.


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 18, 2021)

love this... but i can see the dilemma ... i'm a big fan of that petal coloration and style, as well as the open throat and spotting style... but when a bunch of them are in flower... and you are hurting for space, the 'why do i have a bunch of those' crops up... 

having that same issue with strong besseae aligned hybrids... how many things that are a variation on Jason Fischer do you really want?.... (evidently more than 20 based on my greenhouse..  )


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 18, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> love this... but i can see the dilemma ... i'm a big fan of that petal coloration and style, as well as the open throat and spotting style... but when a bunch of them are in flower... and you are hurting for space, the 'why do i have a bunch of those' crops up...
> 
> having that same issue with strong besseae aligned hybrids... how many things that are a variation on Jason Fischer do you really want?.... (evidently more than 20 based on my greenhouse..  )


Clearly, you understand! I dare not try to weed out my besseae hybrids


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 18, 2021)

abax said:


> I'd love to have Peter Pan.


there is a tag with your name on it. please pm me


----------

